# strange female guppy behaviour.



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

(This is the second thread about this since i didn't get any answers on the 
1st.)

Hello, i have a 6 guppies (2m-4f) and 2 platy (1m-1f).
I have had my tank for 4-5 days and used a substance known as 'bactinet' to make the cycle move faster. They where all fine for the first few days thn my smallest female guppy began staying at the bottom literally all the time.
One night after putting out the lights i went to bed, i couldnt sleep so i took a look about 10 minutes later. i thought i would check up on her to see if she was still in the same position. 

she wasn't, she was now happily swimming around the tank with the other fish. (same thing happened following night).

I wonder if she doesn't like the light?

Its strange since the other fish are active day + night. 

Is this normal?

note: she isn't pregnant due to small belly and she still comes up to feed.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

BumP -------


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What are the water parameters?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

How big is the tank? Did you test your water for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and PH? If so what are the numbers? I've never heard of Bactinet but it's not going to cycle the tank in 4 or 5 days. To the best of my knowledge only Biospira will do that. Your tank will still go through the cycle and since she is the smallest she may be more sensitive to the ammonia. 
Give us this info and maybe we can help you.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

My tank holds 13 gallons but i have it at just under, i think theres enough space and i have a few hiding places. I am happy to say the strange behavior is beginning to go. she is comming up more frequantly and is 'socializing' with the others more. I am getting a sample of the water tested any day now ( havent got a kit, going to buy one A.S.A.P).


----------

